# Je pense que je me suis fait arnaquer



## sobekkk (6 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, il y a un certain temps j'ai eu des airpods que j'ai par la suite revendu, mais ça me manquais ducoup je me suis dit pourquoi pas en racheter, je parcours donc des sites de petites annonces et je trouve un homme qui vends plusieurs paires d'airpod neuves sous blister pour 90€, je saute alors sur l'occasion et envoie un message au monsieur,il me reponds et je demande le numero de serie etc, il me le donne et je verifie sur apple et je vois que c'est des airpods 2. le soir arrive et je vais enfin les chercher , on se retrouve sur un parking, tout se passe bien il me montre le produit, deja le blister avais des petits trou dedans ,, bizzare,, puis je lui demande comment se fait-il qu'il vende autant de paires d'airpods , et il reponds qu'il peux pas me le dire, ensuite je les test etc je vois que tout va bien donc je les achete, puis le soir une fois chez moi je remarque qu'ils se deconnectent tout seul de temps en temps , je corrige ce probleme en les reinitialisant et tout marche niquel, ensuite je cherche les info des airpods sur mon iphone mais je trouve rien a part les reglages de ceux-ci, j'en viens donc a ma question : Contrefaçons ou authentiques, volés ou pas ?


----------



## sobekkk (6 Novembre 2020)

j'ai oublié de dire que j'ai demandé si c'etait des 2 il m'as dit que non


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2020)

Je pense que vos AirPods sont des faux  
Que vous indique votre iPhone ?


----------



## sobekkk (6 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pense que vos AirPods sont des faux
> Que vous indique votre iPhone ?


il se connecte comme si c'etait des airpods, il y a la configuration du double tap etc mais pas de trace du numero de serie etc dans mon iphone, uniquement sur la boite , l'emballage et les ecouteurs

j'ai meme verif le numero de serie sur internet et ça me dit que c'est bien des airpods


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2020)

Vous pouvez faire des réglages depuis l'iPhone ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2020)

Une photo des AirPods ?


----------



## sobekkk (6 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous pouvez faire des réglages depuis l'iPhone ?


oui

voila une photo


----------



## sobekkk (6 Novembre 2020)

Quand je verifie le numero de serie sur applecare il trouve la boite Mais pas les ecouteurs


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2020)

C'est de l'encre  au bout de ma flèche ?


----------



## sobekkk (6 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est de l'encre  au bout de ma flèche ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 196931


le petit trou ?

c'est un vrai boitier mais des faux ecouteurs, il n'y as pas la certification CE sous les ecouteurs

je pense m'etre fait avoir


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2020)

90 € pour des AirPods ? 
cela vous semble logique ?


----------



## sobekkk (6 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 90 € pour des AirPods ?
> cela vous semble logique ?


j'ai pensé a une bonne affaire :/


----------



## maxou56 (7 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir, @sobekkk
Tu as d'autres appareils apple avec le même comptes iCloud?
Si oui, les AirPods seront visible sur ceux-ci sans appairage (uniquement sur l'iPhone).



maxou56 a dit:


> Les faux n'ont pas la puce H1 (ou W1) qui permet d’appairer automatiquement avec tous les autres appareils en sa possession connectés au même compte iCloud (iPhone, lApple Watch, l’iPad, AppleTV et Mac).


----------



## MrTom (7 Novembre 2020)

sobekkk a dit:


> j'ai pensé a une bonne affaire :/


Les bonnes affaires sur les parking


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Novembre 2020)

sobekkk a dit:


> j'ai pensé a une bonne affaire :/


Surtout pour le vendeur  
C'est le premier truc qui me vient à l'esprit quand j'achète à un particulier. Comment être certain à 100% qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un faux... J'ai trop peur de ça, résultat j'ai très rarement acheté comme ça (dommage)

La mention CE est un certification pour l'Europe. Si le produit est acheté par exemple au usa, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait cette inscription.
D'ailleurs, sur les airpods pro elle est un peu cachée. Apple a fait du bon boulot pour qu'elle ne soit pas génante



maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir, @sobekkk
> Tu as d'autres appareils apple avec le même comptes iCloud?
> Si oui, les AirPods seront visible sur ceux-ci sans appairage (uniquement sur l'iPhone).


Bien vu, c'est un bon test à faire


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2020)

sobekkk a dit:


> e trouve un homme qui vends plusieurs paires d'airpod neuves sous blister pour 90€


Rien que ça ^^ c'est très louche. Trop louche. Même si on approche de Noel, le gros barbu en rouge n'existe pas…




sobekkk a dit:


> j'ai pensé a une bonne affaire :/


Je comprends, car on peut tous, à un moment donné, avoir notre vigilance amoindrie…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je comprends, car on peut tous, à un moment donné, avoir notre vigilance amoindrie…


Tout à fait, cela peut même venir via le biais d'une connaissance. Il lui suffit d'avoir pensé faire une bonne affaire et de te proposer d'en profiter.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2020)

Si c'est un faux , c'est une belle imitation


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

des AirPods 2 avec recharge sans fil à ce prix, c'est souvent une arnaque! et le numéro de série ne veut rien dire car certaines copies ont des numéros valides.
Ce qu'il faut vérifier , c'est en allant dans réglages>general > infos et tu descends dans la liste...si tu ne vois pas les AirPods c'est une copie.
ensuite, si tu as la mention AirPods, tu cliques sur le petit 'i' et tu dois avoir le numéro de série ainsi que le modele >
dernière versification: le test du flash. tu mets le flash du téléphone sur la tige des écouteurs....si celle-ci est transparente, ce sont des faux.
voila les 2 points à vérifier quand tu les déballes (info donnée par une conseillère apple)
je viens également d'en acheter une paire à 90€ également, mais c'est la version basique avec recharge filaire> de ce que j'ai pu voir, c'est la version sans fil qui est imitée.
je les reçois cette semaine, ej reviendrai pour confirmer ou non si ce sont des vrais.
mais j'ai bien eu la facture de la personne avec le numéro de série dessus, qui correspondait au numéro figurant sur la boite.( et verifié sur le site concernant la garantie)
je vérifierais tout cela lors de la réception.
tout ça pour dire qu'il existe aussi des bonnes affaires, mais à des prix corrects (là c'est moitié prix donc je suis content).
En dessous, on peut se méfier.
a savoir que ce modele ( celui que j'ai acheté) a été offert avec l'offre étudiant pour l'achat d'un mac, donc beaucoup de jeunes les revendent lorsqu'ils en ont déjà une paire>ce qui peut expliquer un prix assez bas, vu qu'ils ne les ont pas payé.


----------



## JChris64 (14 Novembre 2020)

bonjour,

petit retour: reçu ce jour les AirPods achetés sur un site de vente d'occasion et neuf (Vin..d)
donc, reçus tout neuf, sous blister avec facture , le tout pour 90€ (hors frais de livraison).
donc les bonnes affaires sont possibles, il suffit d'avoir de la chance.
bien sur, j'ai vérifié le numéro de série dans les paramètres , qui correspondait à celui de la boite, puis fait le test de la lampe torche.....bref, ils sont originaux.
voilà pour le retour


----------

